# like talk others who have sengal parrot&talk all about them&share pics



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

like talk others who hav sengal parrots&share eachother ideas&share pics&talk all about them&are talkin&persnalitys so on?
i
l start with my sengal parrot.likes wolf wisltlin&squaks&if i go out room for min where i was with sengal well squaks at me until i go back to senny well meaning come back as not like leavein me for min so i dont get min to myself.likes sitin in my hand cos handraered&senny likes liyin on back as seen it do it.like cuddling&kissin lot&if i put finger into water my senny likes lick it off but dosent bite me as senny very gentle&soft&cute&funy.

ok lets here all ur sengal parrot lovers&what they do&personalitys as i love my parrot bords as there all different in there own ways?


----------

